# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Offline 3 μήνες!!!

## Binos

Από το 2006 είμουν στο δίκτυο με τη βοήθεια του kokasgt(7284). Αν μπορεί κάποιος γείτονας να βοηθήσει στο scan(έλλειψη laptop) με σκοπό την αλλαγή link θα είμουν υπόχρεος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## vmanolis

> Από το 2006 είμουν στο δίκτυο με τη βοήθεια του kokasgt(7284). Αν μπορεί κάποιος γείτονας να βοηθήσει στο scan(έλλειψη laptop) με σκοπό την αλλαγή link θα είμουν υπόχρεος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Τελικά υπάρχουν νεότερα για τον κόμβο σου από τα μέσα Μαρτίου;  ::  
Από το WiND βλέπω ότι είσαι πελάτης στο AWMN-7626-halek-AP που βρίσκεται σε απόσταση... 6,36 χλμ.  ::  
Όχι ότι καλύτερο συνήθως για σχέση ΑΡ-πελάτη. Πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρχει κοντινότερο ΑΡ για να συνδεθείς ώστε να παίζεις με χαμηλότερη ισχύ, άρα και λιγότερο θόρυβο για την περιοχή μας.  ::  
Από θέα πως πας; Ανάβασε κάποιες φωτό μεμονομένες ή σε πανοραμική μορφή ώστε να δούμε τι μπορείς χοντρικά να καταφέρεις και μετά προχωράς.  ::

----------

